
Visual Studio 2017 Version 15.4 Released - MikusR
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2017/10/10/visual-studio-2017-version-15-4-released/
======
ocdtrekkie
"Windows Application Packaging Project" is a huge deal. I looked at how to
install/distribute some code of mine and realized Visual Studio outsourced all
of their installation tools to InstallShield... which isn't included or
supported in Community edition. And the Desktop App Converter for UWP is meant
to work for apps which are installed with a third party installer like
InstallShield.

So Centennial was super hard to actually publish for if you didn't pay for
Visual Studio and InstallShield. This sounds much easier, and I'm excited to
give it a try.

